# M60 850 rounds with one pull of the trigger



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

My father-in-law carried this gun in Vietnam. He said he felt pretty safe with it. I bet this guys shoulder was a little sore after this.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

i guess this really doesn't have anything to do with coyote hunting. I shouldn't put it in a different forum.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive carried the SAW and the 240 Bravo (the "new" M60), personaly I wouldnt feel safe with either, the bad guys are trained to do exactly what we do, take out the crew served weaopons FIRST!

Having one of those in your hands makes you a bullet magnet.

I will say, I got the trigger control on the SAW down to where I was poppin single rounds off. With ZERO recoil, that thing is a laser and VERY accurate out to 600 yards.

Neither of em buck real hard due to their weight.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That seems like it would get almost boring after awhile.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

fallguy that is super funny. It never gets old just hot. lol

The 240G replaced the all versions of the M-60 in the USMC.

Someone once videotaped Chuck Norris getting ****** off. It was called Walker: Texas Chain Saw Masacre.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i've shot one of those in las vegas in an indoor shooting range called gun.... yes very original but it was an awesome 100 rds to shoot.
wish i coulda shot 800 rounds and dug my own trench like he did lol


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Having one of those in your hands makes you a bullet magnet.
> 
> Neither of em buck real hard due to their weight.


Very True.

I have no sound so I guess they were just testing or tourturing the weapon.

6 TO 9 ROUND BURST REALEASE!


----------

